# Converting Brompton standard 6 speed to twist gear handles



## snazpizaz (14 Nov 2019)

Hi

I'd like any product links or advice on converting a brompton to a twist gear lever handle system.
I'm okay on cable lengths - i just need to make sure i understand twist gear handles and any other issues people know about.
I'm converting a brompton 6 speed standard hub gear mechanism as it's supplied.

Is it as simple as purchasing a 2 speed left handle twist gear mechanism and
a 3 speed right handle twist gear mechanism and then wiring the cables in through the wire plastic protection
and down into the derailleur mechanisms ? Is that the basic logic i need to apply ?
OR
Can i achieve the 6 gears in a twist handle by a more simpler method ? Ideally i'd just like to attach the existing
wires into the handles rather than the supplied handle wires onto the bike.

Lots of people have strong feelings about brommie gear/brake mods. I'm just interested in support to achieve my project.






Thanks everyone - time and attention appreciated.
sp


----------



## Cycleops (14 Nov 2019)

I always thought that most consider twist shifters the work of the devil.


----------



## 12boy (15 Nov 2019)

Almost anything will work for the 2 speed chain shifter as long it moves far enough. The Sturmey Archer hub is usually paired with Sturmey 3 click shifter that "knows" exactly how much cable movement is required to shift. I suppose you could learn the clicks in a twist shifter if you practiced with the bike on a stand so you could twist until you heard the shift click and either mark the twister for shift points or memorize them somehow. What is the reason for the change to twister shifting? Perhaps there is another way that will work for you.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Nov 2019)

Ask on FB page Brompton Hacks.


----------



## snazpizaz (15 Nov 2019)

thanks - @12boy - 
@steveindenmark - Could you provide a link to FB - Brompton Hacks - i can't find the page you're talking about - thanks alot.
cheers everyone


----------



## rualexander (15 Nov 2019)

3 speed Sturmey twist shifter https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-shifters/3-speed-sturmey-archer-tss3b-twist-shifter/
I have one on my Brompton, works ok.






Left hand shifter is a bit trickier, I think older model Brompton has cable nipple at derailleur end, newer models at shifter end.


----------



## snazpizaz (16 Nov 2019)

Thanks everyone - my brommie is on order so it's a current version standard 6 speed.
Can anyone recommend a left hand 2 speed twist grip which will compliment the recommended right hand SA 3 speed version mentioned above ?
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-shifters/3-speed-sturmey-archer-tss3b-twist-shifter/

thanks again folks - appreciated


----------



## rualexander (16 Nov 2019)

This friction shifter might be worth a try https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-shifters/sunrace-m2s-friction-front-twist-shifter/
But, as mentioned earlier check if the cable nipple on your Brompton is at the shifter end, presumably on a new bike with the new version shifters it will be.


----------



## snazpizaz (17 Nov 2019)

rualexander said:


> This friction shifter might be worth a try https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-shifters/sunrace-m2s-friction-front-twist-shifter/
> But, as mentioned earlier check if the cable nipple on your Brompton is at the shifter end, presumably on a new bike with the new version shifters it will be.



Thanks - is that a 3 speed tho ? Will that be okay for a 2 speed left side ? 
s


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Nov 2019)

Brompton has got rid of the 'bat ears' shifters.

The latest ones which you will be getting are much neater.

I wonder if converting to twist shift is worth the time and expense.

Up to you, of course.


----------



## rualexander (17 Nov 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Brompton has got rid of the 'bat ears' shifters.
> 
> The latest ones which you will be getting are much neater.
> 
> ...



Yes the new shifters are much better, I might not have gone for a twist shifter if I'd had the new ones, and I'm thinking of converting to the new style soon to try them out.


----------



## rualexander (17 Nov 2019)

snazpizaz said:


> Thanks - is that a 3 speed tho ? Will that be okay for a 2 speed left side ?
> s


It's a friction shifter so it shouldn't matter whether your shifting two or three gears, if you set up the cable tension properly, as long as the cable pull is enough, which I imagine it will be.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2019)

I've read that a lot of the improvements that Brompton have made over the years have been backwardly compatible with previous models. 
Apparently this is not the case with the shifters. I have a 2015 M6L with "Bat Ear" shifters which work OK but aren't the most elegant/robust so was looking for an alternative.


----------



## snazpizaz (17 Nov 2019)

The mod to twist shifter is because i'm looking at switching out the h type handlebar with a vintage swept back handlebar - where the grips face to the rear. That puts my hands in a different place and the supplied brommie gear shifters may be vulnerable in the fold position in that case.


----------



## rualexander (18 Nov 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've read that a lot of the improvements that Brompton have made over the years have been backwardly compatible with previous models.
> Apparently this is not the case with the shifters. I have a 2015 M6L with "Bat Ear" shifters which work OK but aren't the most elegant/robust so was looking for an alternative.



I can't see why the new right hand shifter wouldn't work on an older model, the hub is the same.
The left hand shifter on a 6 speed model may require some new parts to the rear derailleur chain pusher mechanism, as I believe the cable fits the opposite way around, i.e. the nipple is in the shifter on the new version, and in the derailleur mechanism on the older version.


----------

